# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Zo voorkomen of behandelen we chronische nekpijn

## FRANCOIS580

Zo voorkomen of behandelen we chronische nekpijn 

*Nekpijn is één van de belangrijkste chronische pijnklachten waarmee volwassenen worden geconfronteerd. De jongste tijd wordt nekpijn zelfs bij kinderen meer en meer vastgesteld. Wat is de oorzaak van chronische nekpijn? Is dit de zoveelste ouderdomskwaal, of is er meer aan de hand? Wat zijn de gevolgen van deze aandoening? Kunnen we zelf iets ondernemen om nekpijn te voorkomen of te verzachten? En als we net als zovele landgenoten, uiteindelijk toch met chronische nekpijn worden geconfronteerd, wat is dan de beste behandeling?* 

Chronische nekpijn is aan geen enkele leeftijd gebonden. Het is dus zeker géén ouderdomsziekte. Deze pijnlijke aandoening treft zowel jong als oud en maakt geen onderscheid tussen mannen en vrouwen.

*Vlugge diagnose erg belangrijk*

Iedereen van ons kent ongetwijfeld het fenomeen van de plots opstekende nekpijn, iedereen wordt hier al wel eens mee geconfronteerd. Meestal is deze nekpijn van voorbijgaande aard. Ze verdwijnt na enkele dagen. Maar wat als de nekpijn blijft aanhouden, en voor ernstige lichamelijke ongemakken blijft zorgen? Deskundig advies en een snelle diagnose zijn dan van groot belang. Alleen op deze manier kan men een sluitende diagnose stellen en de meest geschikte behandelingsmethode uittekenen. Met aanslepende nekpijn blijven rondlopen, zal de problemen alleen maar vergroten. 

*Onze nek is ingewikkeld lichaamsdeel* 

Onze nek bestaat hoofdzakelijk uit spieren, ligamenten, gewrichten, tussenwervels, wervellichaampjes en ruggenmerg. Het is een bijzonder ingewikkeld en moeilijk te behandelen lichaamsdeel. In normale omstandigheden kunnen we onze nek moeiteloos bewegen. Mankeert er iets aan de vele structuren van dit lichaamsdeel dan onstaat pijn, en worden we gehinderd door met (ernstige) bewegingsproblemen. 

*Oorzaken chronische nekpijn*

Er bestaan verschillende soorten nekpijnen. Naast de gewone, alledaagse nekpijn is er "die" nekpijn die uitstraalt naar onze bovenarm, Cervicobrachialgie in het medische vakjargon. Zo vlug mogelijk de gepaste diagnose stellen is dus belangrijk. Gewone nekpijn en uitstralende nekpijn vragen een verschillende behandeling. 
Nekpijn wordt meestal veroorzaakt door overbelasting of slijtage.Om.../...

Lees verder:

*Link bij dit artikel*

- FRANCOIS580 - 

leefgezonder.blogspot.com

----------


## christel1

Bij mij zouden er 5 discussen moeten vervangen worden, helaas heb ik het geld niet om per tussenwervelschijf 2500 euro op te hoesten... en er is nog altijd geen goedkeuring door de mutualiteiten, je moet het bedrag nog helemaal zelf ophoesten omdat die techniek nog in de kinderschoenen staat en zijn ja hoe moet ik het gaan uitleggen, zijn efficiëntie nog moet uitwijzen, of je dan echt daadwerkelijk geholpen bent. En aangezien ik ernstige osteoporose heb en arthrose is er nog geen enkele arts die er bij mij wil aan beginnen.... want 1 tussenwervelschijf is makkelijk te vervangen, 5 wordt echter al iets moeilijker en moeten ze dan ook nog eens gaan vastzetten in bot wat al poreus is en ze kunnen meer slecht doen dan goed, tot zolang ik niet echt verlammingsverschijnselen vertoon of ze kunnen opgelost worden door de fysio wil er echt geen enkele professor aan beginnen, heb bij de beste van B gezeten en die zag het ook niet zitten dus... En die operatie doen ze bij ons alleen nog maar in het UZ van Gent...

----------

